# Rats new home!



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

The bottom half alone is double the size of their old cage. It was long but not tall so they couldn't climb much. Well these are 3 VERY happy ratties now. I can't wait til my 4th girl is feeling better and she can live here too. It's still not done yet, I just got it. I need more beds, the 2 girls hog the bed on the top and the other girl sleeps in the litter box down below. It will help when I get fleece in there.










They just climb all over and have so much more to do. I love seeing happy rats!

All worn out. Before one slept in the litter.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucky ratties! I love the yawning pic.


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

Now all you need is some fleece. I just buy two cheap fleece throws ( 3 bucks ) and cut them to size! I cut on blanket in half to use for the top and bottom pan, and then cut the other in half, and, in turn, cut that in half as well! It's cheap and you have half a blanket more for scraps and hammocks!


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Sowa, they look very comfortable! 

If I may ask... how hard was it to assemble? I've been thinking of investing in one myself.

Also (and this is to anybody): Do you just lay the fleece on the floor? Or somehow clip it in corners so it doesn't budge/gather up/etc?


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

The floor pans and shelves are removable so they have a space underneath where you can binder clip fleece to.

Mine was semi-hard to assemble, and quite heavy. You'll probably need more than one person to get it done nicely.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

QueenBea said:


> The floor pans and shelves are removable so they have a space underneath where you can binder clip fleece to.
> 
> Mine was semi-hard to assemble, and quite heavy. You'll probably need more than one person to get it done nicely.


Thank you for answering, Queen Bea! 

I'm still undecided if I want to use fleece vs. bedding vs. linoleum, but I reckon that's a discussion for another thread. 

I appreciate your help.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

No problem! 

I have mixed feelings on bedding matter, but of course. Different thread haha.

No problem!


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

I have the same cage and it's looks great with fleece


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

I currently own a Rat Manor (from Petco) from when I had rats before.

I like this one because it opens up so widely that I would think getting rats would be much easier. 

QueenBea, if I may ask...about how long did it take for you to assemble? Maybe I could get my dad to help me.


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

It took me and my boyfriend 2 hours to assemble but we messed up a few times and had to take it apart and redo, so if you're paying attention it shouldn't take that long. I also built one myself before and it took a few hours alone.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Sowa said:


> It took me and my boyfriend 2 hours to assemble but we messed up a few times and had to take it apart and redo, so if you're paying attention it shouldn't take that long. I also built one myself before and it took a few hours alone.


Great...thank you, Sowa!


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

It took about an hour at most, with two people? And yea im sure it'd be good with just your dad 



Tedology said:


> I currently own a Rat Manor (from Petco) from when I had rats before.
> 
> I like this one because it opens up so widely that I would think getting rats would be much easier.
> 
> QueenBea, if I may ask...about how long did it take for you to assemble? Maybe I could get my dad to help me.


----------

